# Stock Notice: Sigma 50-100 f/1.8 Art at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 3, 2016)

```
<p>B&H Photo now has stock of the Sigma 50-100mm f/1.8 zoom lens for APS-C sensor cameras.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">Canon EF Mount/APS-C Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">80-160mm (35mm Equivalent)</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/1.8 to f/16</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">One SLD and Three FLD Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">One High-Refractive Index Element</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Hyper Sonic AF Motor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Internal Zoom and Focus; MF Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Polycarbonate Diaphragm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Fixed, Rotating Tripod Collar</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1234029-REG/sigma_693954_50_100mm_f_1_8_dc_hsm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x712659">Sigma 50-100mm f/1.8 Art $1099 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (May 4, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 50-100 f/1.8 Art at B&H Photo*

anyone pick one of these up? love the 18-35 Sigma Art and considering this, but the limited camera body flexibility (crop only) has me thinking twice until I know where I'm heading with cameras/lenses in the future...


----------



## longdrive70 (May 4, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 50-100 f/1.8 Art at B&H Photo*



bsbeamer said:


> anyone pick one of these up? love the 18-35 Sigma Art and considering this, but the limited camera body flexibility (crop only) has me thinking twice until I know where I'm heading with cameras/lenses in the future...



Yup! I picked one up to go with my 18-35 as they cover most of my needs. I recently sold all of my full frame gear as I was tired of having so much $$$ tied up in gear so I went back to the basics and find myself enjoying photography again


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 50-100 f/1.8 Art at B&H Photo*

I have the 18-35mm and I would recommend crop glass for crop bodies (except for outdoor action / wildlife) and enjoy!

Should you get the full frame in the future and you may want to get full frame glass.


----------

